# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Well that didn`t turn out to well

## lost

Time to set up my uv sterilizer or so i thought.....at first it was plumbed in after the two reactors but all i got was a trickle of water , chances are the pump is not powerful enough me thinks . So i plumbed it in straight from the inlet the pipe before the pump and still i could not get it to work ,i just got a trickle of water through it and loads of air in the pump. I do not understand this i would have thought as the water came out of the tank there would be enough pressure to fill the reactor then in to the pump . The only thing i can think of is the pipe is to small any ideas?

----------


## Gary R

To me it sounds like the pump is having to much work to do ....what size pump do you have ? you could try taking the reactors off and see if it works then, that will say if pump is ok or not.

----------


## lost

i think the prob is with the diameter of the pipe in that it is to small to fill the tube of the uv of water ,it is being gravity fed from the tank , my thinking is if i have a larger pipe going in from the tank  to the uv but leave the original from the uv that should fill the uv ok still with me ???  :lol:  I am limited to the diameter after the pump by the size of the reactor pipework fittings and the pump is only on about 50% at the mo . I have a jebao dcs 1200

----------


## Gary R

You did not say that it was being fred from the return pipe from the tank  :lol:  (what i could see or make out anyway  :Smile:  )....I can't see the pressure from your tank being strong enough to push through the UV light on a return pipe.

Why don't you get yourself a reducing T Piece and fit it just after the pump with a PVC Hose Plug Valve then the other end from the UV goes back into the sump, like some think what i'v done on my tank, then you can control how much runs through it ?

https://www.fastlight.co.uk/acatalog...g_T_Piece.html
https://www.fastlight.co.uk/acatalog...ug_Valves.html

----------

*lost* (06-01-2020)

----------


## lost

Why don't you get yourself a reducing T Piece and fit it just after the pump with a PVC Hose Plug Valve then the other end from the UV goes back into the sump, like some think what i'v done on my tank
The main reason i do not do that is because i do not have a sump, but i am going to get a bigger inlet pipe and tubing and fingers crossed that will work

----------


## Gary R

Right sorry i did not realise you had not got a sump, With you saying that it was being gravity fed from the tank.... Think you need to send some pictures of were the UV is and were this pump is so i can try and get my head round it  :pmsl:

----------


## lost

Me thinks that is a good idea  :pmsl: 20191229_115814.jpg the outlet pipework has been tided up , at first the piping went in to the uv then to the pump but as i have said i think if i change the outlet pipework to something bigger it should fill the uv

----------


## Gary R

so were is the pipe coming from that is going to the pump ...is this having to pull it from the tank or is it being gravity fed to the pump ?

----------


## lost

Straight out of the tank to the pump but in an ideal world out the tank via the uv then the pump  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

So it would depend on how much water was getting pumped into the tank first, to how much would come back down the tube...the more flow to the tank the more would come back ....and only so much would come back though the pipe depending on the size of it....so how much can this pump push up to the tank ....IE is it set to its max ?

----------

